# tauta phasi



## Sniegurochka

Is there a category in classical Greek for phrases like tauta phasi or tauton de eipein that introduce clauses explaining or paraphrasing the preceding clause? In English, that would be, for example:

I am a student, _*that is to say*_, I go to school.

(I don't know how to type Greek in here, so I have to transliterate, sorry!)


----------



## elineo

Toutéstin τουτέστιν


----------



## Sniegurochka

My question is, is there a category in Greek grammar for phrases like that?


----------



## 7_against_Thebes

They are called conjuctions. Σύνδεσμοι in Greek.


----------



## Sniegurochka

Thank you so much! Could you give me some other examples of Σύνδεσμοι, and/or point out a web source or a thread? Thanks again!


----------



## orthophron

Explanatory conjuctions, particles or phrases: *ἤγουν, τουτέστι,* *ἤτοι, δηλονότι, δέ, γάρ οὖν.*
The Liddell - Scott on-line dictionary itself has some examples or references to Ancient Greek documents. I'm copynig them below.

*ἤγουν* Conj., (ἤ γε οὖν) _that is to say, or rather_, to define a word more correctly, freq. in glosses, cf. _Eust.50.15_, _Lyd.Mens.4.23_, etc.: sts. introduced into the text, κακὰ πάντα [ἤγουν τήν τε ἀπεψίην] καί . . Hp._Acut._（_Sp._）_49_ (_ii 491_ L.); διὰ ξηρότητα [ἤγουν χαυνότητα] τῆς γῆς _X.Oec.19.11_: in late Prose, _or at any rate,_ PMasp.328 i 20 (vi A.D.), al.: generally, _or,_ POxy.941.5 (vi A.D.).

*τουτέστι* = τοῦτ' ἔστι, _that is to say,_ Ev.Marc.7.2, Plu.2.64c, _Heph. 12.1_, _A.D.Synt.29.13_, _Cod.Just._1.1.5.3, etc.; f.l. in _Arist.Fr.94_ (codd. SM Stob.).

*ἤτοι / **ἤ** τοι (A)* *2 *_ἢ . . ἤ_ _either . . or_, ἢ νῦν δηθύνοντ' ἢ ὕστερον αὖτις ἰόντα _Il.1.27_, cf. _151_, _5.484_, etc.; so ἢ . . ἤτοι . . _Pi.N.6.4_, _Fr.__138_; ἤτοι . . ἤ . . _A.Ag.662_, _S. Ant.1182_, _Th.2.40_, etc. (in Classical Gr. the alternative introduced by _ἤτοι_ is emphasized, later no distn. is implied, _Ep.Rom.__6.16_; ἤτοι . . ἢ . . ἤ . . _PTeb.__5.59_(ii B.C.)); .....

*δηλονότι** II* freq. epexegetically, _that is to say, namely,_ _Pl. Smp.199a_, _X.Cyr.5.4.6_, etc.: in Gramm. the common form for introducing an explanation, Sch._Ar.Ach.11_, etc. 

*δέ** 2 *copulative, in explanatory clauses, _ξυνέβησαν . . τὰ μακρὰ τείχη ἑλεῖν _（ἦν δὲ σταδίων μάλιστα ὀκτώ) _Th.4.66_, cf. _Il.7.48_: when a Subst. is folld. by words in apposition, Ἀρισταγόρῃ τῷ Μιλησίῳ, δούλῳ δὲ ἡμετέρῳ _Hdt.7.8_.β'; μήτηρ βασιλέως βασίλεια δ' ἐμή _A.Pers.152..........._

*γάρ** οὖν** II 5* _γ. οὖν_ _for_ indeed, to confirm or explain, _Il.15.232_, _Hdt.5.34_, _S.Ant.489_,_771_, etc.; _φησὶ γ. οὖν_ _yes_ of course he says so, _Pl.Tht.170a_; γ. οὖν δή _Id.Prm.148c_, etc.; _οὐ γ. οὖν_ ib._134b_; cf. _τοιγαροῦν_.


----------



## Sniegurochka

This is awesome, thank you so much!


----------



## elineo

Μετά την ανωτέρω εξαιρετική πληροφόρηση του Orthophon μάλλον και εγώ θα πρέπει να αναθεωρήσω το _τουτέστιν_ σε _τουτέστι_


----------



## orthophron

Hi again! First I 'd like to correct the link of *ἤ**τοι* of my previous post so that it would meet the meaning of "that is". So, in this sense, it can be found here: *ἤτοι*. Unfortunately the complete definition is missing from this on-line version, but I'll cite the paradigm from Iliad book 18. 446: ἤτοι ὃ τῆς ἀχέων φρένας ἔφθιεν·

Secondly I would like to add some more words of the kind.
*ἄ**ρα* (conjunction) can have the meaning of "namely".
*λέγω* (the verb) can mean "I mean".
*ἀ**μέλει* imper. of _ἀ__μελέω_ can mean "for instance".

You may also look through the dictionary for the following words: δηλαδή, δή, ὄντως, δῆτα, μέν, μέντοι, γάρ δή, γάρ τοι, γάρ οὖν, μέν δή, μέν οὖν, τοίνυν, τοιγαροῦν, τοιγάρτοι, γούν, οὐκοῦν, οὔκουν, δήπου, γάρ πού, ἦπου, οἴεται, etc). They introduce a sentence that expresses certainty as a conclusion from the facts of the preceding sentence. Their meaning is of course, indeed, certainly, so etc … 

As I have noticed, in English bibliography there is no section relating to conjunctions. However one can find some of them in the section "syntax of compound sentence".
Downloadable versions of Greek Grammar:
Herbert Weir Smyth
William W. Goodwin
Babbitt, Frank Cole


----------



## Sniegurochka

Dear Orthophron,
Thank you so very much! I can't even begin to express how helpful all this information is for me!!! Also, thank you for useful online resources that I will definitely consult for my future inquiries!


----------



## orthophron

I suddenly found one more e-book for Greek Grammar in my archives. Perhaps you 'd like to have a look at chapter XXVII The particles. A. Conjunctions (basically 7. and 8.).
Available on-line or for download here: George Curtius


----------



## Sniegurochka

Thank you, thank you, thank you once again!


----------

